# Meet Ginger.....



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Another cutie! How is little Levi doing (sorry if I missed an update!).


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is adorable, I wanna live at you're house. You always got puppy's.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jealous1 said:


> Another cutie! How is little Levi doing (sorry if I missed an update!).


Levi is doing ok... he goes to the specialist on Nov 5th....


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

She is beautiful! You have a huge heart Mary, that must be why you get all the heart problem puppies. People and puppies know you'll take good care of them.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

marshab1 said:


> She is beautiful! You have a huge heart Mary, that must be why you get all the heart problem puppies. People and puppies know you'll take good care of them.


Thanks Marsha.... I just think these heart murmur babies are special and they have huge hearts even tho they are defective.... I have learn from Cruiser and dont think I could love him anymore than I do....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a precious baby girl. I just love all your special needs puppers.... bless you. Wish one ( or several ) were coming to my house. Give her a little ear rub from us.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Ginger looks like she's gonna have a serious attitude. Just look at that face! How cute!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Her name matches her attitude. She has shown Cruiser who is third in line. Ginger looks like she is a tough girl. Bama would love her.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Thanks Marsha.... I just think these heart murmur babies are special and they have huge hearts even tho they are defective.... I have learn from Cruiser and dont think I could love him anymore than I do....


I agree there just seems to be something about them. The connection you are able to have with them is unlike any other. I can't imagine life with out Tinkerbell, just the thought is enough to cause tears.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She is darling. Never a dull moment at your house, I suspect!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

marshab1 said:


> I agree there just seems to be something about them. The connection you are able to have with them is unlike any other. I can't imagine life with out Tinkerbell, just the thought is enough to cause tears.


I know the feeling.... I go to bed every night and Thank God for given me another day with Cruiser and for all the joy and love he brings to me and my family.....(he gets a special prayer)as Maggie and Abbie and Hootie does...


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

She is absolutely adorable, Poor Cruiser though, lol


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

She is so lovely i would love to foster but can't at the moment as i work full time but i hope to one day but i wonder how many i will land up keeping lol


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, she is just beautiful. Give that special girl hugs from the pups in Ohio!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a sweet face! give her lots of snuggles from us, you are such a blessing to these guys!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Talk about attitude in small package!.She's as cute as can be!.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

she is adorable.Love this big ears.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

She reminds me of Cruiser, I must say. Too cute with those ears 
How's Maggie getting along with her?


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*OH WHAT A SWEET HEART*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

moverking said:


> She reminds me of Cruiser, I must say. Too cute with those ears
> How's Maggie getting along with her?


Well when I brought Miss Ginger home and put her on the floor , Maggie gave her the paw smack down(to let Ginger know she is Queen) and she pretty much has left her alone.... Yesterday while outside Maggie was playing with her Jolly ball in the hole and Ginger came over and tried to join in and Maggie turned her head and shot her a look like...*NOT HAPPENING* ... Ginger ran off.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha, aw, poor Ginger!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Blaireli said:


> Haha, aw, poor Ginger!


shes good.... all the puppies learn the pecking order real quick around here and seem to except it.....


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I love the picture with her coming up the stairs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Thanks Marsha.... I just think these heart murmur babies are special and they have huge hearts even tho they are defective.... I have learn from Cruiser and dont think I could love him anymore than I do....


Not defective, just facing a challenge. She's beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginger*

Ginger is just precious, adorable, one of the cutest puppies I've ever seen.

Poor Cruiser is outnumbered!!

I want to live at your house, too!! YOU sure will stay young with all the puppies!!!:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Miss Ginger goes to the vet on Friday to have her heart murmur checked out... Will keep everyone posted....


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh so sweeeet she is. Send her to me!!! lol, I wish.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There is a line with people who want her.....


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

she is so adorable, hope all goes well at the vets.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Miss Ginger goes to the vet on Friday to have her heart murmur checked out... Will keep everyone posted....


We'll be thinking good thoughts for Ginger--our Atticus has a Grade 3 (?) murmur (I think it's a 3--essentially, really, really bad.....) and he's been around for over 8 years now (<currently knocking on the wooden desk>). 

Heck, I'll bet Ginger will be harrassing the rest of your 4-footed crew for a long time to come  !

SJ


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AtticusJordie said:


> We'll be thinking good thoughts for Ginger--our Atticus has a Grade 3 (?) murmur (I think it's a 3--essentially, really, really bad.....) and he's been around for over 8 years now (<currently knocking on the wooden desk>).
> 
> Heck, I'll bet Ginger will be harrassing the rest of your 4-footed crew for a long time to come  !
> 
> SJ


Thanks for the good thoughts...
She has a good chance of out growing it.... since is a low grade one..... Cruiser has a grade 3 and hes doing just fine....his is on the lower side of a 3. no meds, no restriction.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginger*

Ginger is so sweet looking!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a gorgeous pupper. Hope her problems are minimual


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She is adorable! I can see why there would be a line-up of people wanting her!


----------

